

Can someone from Facebook help us out here - cmstoken

Hello HN,<p>Sorry for being off topic. We&#x27;re just having serious trouble with our Facebook page and I don&#x27;t know anyone personally who works at Facebook so I&#x27;m posting to get the attention of someone from FB here on HN.<p>The problem we&#x27;re facing is hurting our page pretty bad. We run a very trusted website and page with 1.4m fans, but whenever we post a link to our site, users that are not logged in get a huge warning before being redirected to our site.<p>It&#x27;s especially frustrating because we have somewhat strict standards for the things we publish and we only post things to our page if we consider them high quality.<p>We&#x27;re clueless as to how to resolve the issue and we&#x27;re really left confused because there seems to be no transparency.<p>My email is in my profile if someone from FB can reach out to me.<p>Thank you very much!
======
krrishd
Interestingly enough, I've been getting warnings for a bunch of harmless links
that I've tried to visit too, links that are on domains that previously didn't
raise any issues.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Just out of curiosity, what does the warning say?

